# Portland @ Toronto... err... Winnipeg



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice start by both teams, back-and-forth action.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

OUCH!!! Merge! Sorry, y'all, I scanned the page quickly and obviously missed ABM's thread.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

16-14 blazers up


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

so the game started already?


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Yup, yup. 19-16, Toronto. Three minutes remaining in the first quarter.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

this game isn't on tv anywhere is it? nba league pass? comcast? direct tv? i hate listening to it on the radio!!


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

bballchik said:


> this game isn't on tv anywhere is it? nba league pass? comcast? direct tv? i hate listening to it on the radio!!


Unfortunately, no, the game isn't being televised, other than on "RapsTVNet" (or something to that effect) up in Canada.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

CanJohno said:


> Unfortunately, no, the game isn't being televised, other than on "RapsTVNet" (or something to that effect) up in Canada.



hmm, thanks. is there anywhere to get stats during the game? The box score doesn't come up on the Portland site until like an hour after the game =(


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Miles with 10 in the 1st Quarter. He must read our board.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Miles pretty much unstoppable.

Still, it's 31-25 Raptors.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Do me a favor, Nate:

Sit Dixon!


Thanks


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Ruben in, Has 6 already. Blazers playing unselfishly. Good D, equating to some breaks 

Blazers down 33-32 with 7 minutes remaining in the 2nd.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

BTW, you can listen in ----->Here


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice hearing the Blazers being competitive. Now if we can only keep it up for 48 mins. Normal I wouldn't care since it's preseason, but we need to start playing better before the season starts.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazers shooting 56% to this point. Plus 6 fast break buckets. High energy and playing well together.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

CanJohno said:


> Do me a favor, Nate:
> 
> Sit Dixon!
> 
> ...


Your boy has 4 quick points.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

ABM said:


> Your boy has 4 quick points.



Make that 6.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

sounds like a TOTALLY different team out there! they seem to be actually trying for once-yeah! wonder what happened....................


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Telfair has played well. Jack's playing better.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazers up 38-37 with 5 minutes to go in the 2nd.

From the sound of things, the team has really come to play tonight! The defense and shooting are there. They're playing with a high degree of energy. Miles and Z-Bo are playing solid. The bench has come in and even stepped it up a notch.

At this rate, I'd be REAL surprised if the Blazers lost


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

40-39 Blazers

Does this site have a refresh option?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Bassy has 7 points. I believe he's only missed one shot. Also has a trey.

Blazers still up by 1.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Zach beginning to wipe the floor with Bosh, per usual. :biggrin:


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Glad to hear Zach is posting up. Lets hope this whole "preseason" thing really DOESNT matter and we dont lose 60 games this year ;__;


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Telfair, Z-Bo, and Miles are all really playing together and well. Telfair is leading the charge!

Blazers up 52-46 @ Half.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

press F5 to refresh when your in the browser


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Bassy, steal and layup. 9 points and 6 assists.

Blazers up 58-49


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

No Webster tonight??


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

you can hear it through espn too (free in preseason)


go to:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/scoreboard#


and click >listen


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Jack is our starting PG.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

78-70 portland end of 3rd. 

toronto made run and took a 1 point lead, then jack came in and hit 2 3's to get momentum back.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

The Professional Fan said:


> Jack is our starting PG.



Maybe. They sure do complement each other. Score another one for Nash! :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

87-74 Blazers (this not a misprint)


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

88-81 blazers winning


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

We're going to win a game! We might break 100! There is still hope in Rip City!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

96-84 3:00 to go


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

RipCity9 said:


> We're going to win a game! We might break 100! There is still hope in Rip City!



either that or toronto must REALLY suck :biggrin:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

These ARE the Raptors, and it's STILL the pre-season, so I'm not getting too excited yet, but still ... it's good to see the Blazers staving off two come-back attempts in the second half to reestablish themselves.

Sounds like a pretty balanced game tonight.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> press F5 to refresh when your in the browser


Thanks BFFL. I just hit the refresh button in my browswer with my mouse, but it'd be nice if there was a option to have it auto auto refresh and be able to pick how often. I don't want it to do it all the time, just when I want it to.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

wastro said:


> These ARE the Raptors, and it's STILL the pre-season, so I'm not getting too excited yet, but still ... it's good to see the Blazers staving off two come-back attempts in the second half to reestablish themselves.
> 
> Sounds like a pretty balanced game tonight.


Sure it's preseason, but a lot of people were predicting doom and gloom base on preseason.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Come on, finish this off.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

wow jack in for telfair with 44 seconds left. maybe he is our starter.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> wow jack in for telfair with 44 seconds left. maybe he is our starter.


May be because of FT shooting. Which has the better average?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

That Dixon is A BUM! TRADE HIM NOW!

Oh ... wiat. Wait, never mind.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

mgb said:


> May be because of FT shooting. Which has the better average?


i doubt it. jack was more effective earlier and toronto had grabbed the momentum with telfair in.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Toronto may suck, but

WOOOOOHOOOOOOO

BLAZERS WIN

SCORING 105 POINTS


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

(count 'em) Six Blazers in double figures.

Impressive. :yes:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Not to be a naysayer, but what about the defensive effort, though. Toronto ... 98 points?

Still ... good victory. I'm excited.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Redbeard said:


> Toronto may suck, but
> 
> WOOOOOHOOOOOOO
> 
> ...


Print it out. Frame it and put it on your wall.



Ed O.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm just glad that the Blazers could hit the broad side of a barn.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

wastro said:


> Not to be a naysayer, but what about the defensive effort, though. Toronto ... 98 points?
> 
> Still ... good victory. I'm excited.


They hit a lot of treys. Got to hand it to them for that much.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> i doubt it. jack was more effective earlier and toronto had grabbed the momentum with telfair in.


Maybe you're right. It doesn't matter to me. Just start the best player.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I got to watch this game and you guys didn't miss much, besides a win for your squad.

This game felt like a charity event for the first half. Neither team was overly interested in playing defense and it looked like the first team to score a hundred would win. In the second half Portland decided to start working hard and Toronto didn't get the memo. Toronto was badly outplayed for most of the game; the score was close because they were repeatedly bailed-out by jumpshots.

Raptors fans wanted Jarrett Jack. Our GM tried to swing a deal during the draft to get him, supposedly. Obvious chemistry between him and Bosh. You guys are lucky to have him. He made some nice shots but what impressed me the most was his lateral quickness on defense. He got to the spot ahead of Mike James several times and forced James to reset. Defense is one of the hardest things to teach so to get a rookie that already knows a thing or two is huge. I think him and Telfair had a little trouble with the shot clock (sitting on the floor rather than above the net) but by the second half their timing came naturally.

And what the hell did you guys do to Darius Miles? This might've been the first game I've ever seen him play where he only took good shots. If taking his headband from him makes him play like this Stern should just go ahead and ban headbands altogether for the benefit of the League.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

The boxscore is not up yet

but did anyone hear any stats about our 3FG%????

it has been above 40% the last 2 games. maybe more.. but I noticed the last 2 games at least is has been

turnovers???


Its good to see they got a win :banana:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

yeh i was gonna bet 4000 on the raptors thank god i couldnt find the game so i could bet on it.by the sounds of the other posts team had alot of team work.
good job blazers.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Trader Bob said:


> The boxscore is not up yet
> 
> but did anyone hear any stats about our 3FG%????
> 
> ...


Portland shot, I believe, 59% from two and something over 80% from three. 

Miles had 20. Zach 15 and 7. Juan dixon has 16 pts and only missed one shot. Ratliff had 9 blocks. Jarrett Jack scored 13.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

5 for 12 from 3, 41%

ratliff 9 blocks lol?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

dixon didnt look for the jumper but slashed slashed slashed!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> dixon didnt look for the jumper but slashed slashed slashed!



And after he got a few easy buckets, he did hit a few jumpers. So his confidence went up fast. Kind of like when Hornacek would almost live and die by his first shot back in the day.


----------



## BlazerMania (Apr 5, 2004)

speedythief said:


> I got to watch this game and you guys didn't miss much, besides a win for your squad.
> 
> This game felt like a charity event for the first half. Neither team was overly interested in playing defense and it looked like the first team to score a hundred would win. In the second half Portland decided to start working hard and Toronto didn't get the memo. Toronto was badly outplayed for most of the game; the score was close because they were repeatedly bailed-out by jumpshots.
> 
> ...




Thanks for posting a bit about the game.

I missed it, but am of course, happy about the result.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

jarrett jack...jarrett jack...jarrett jack...

if there was one player whom i'd give the 'player of the night' award to, it'd be jarrett jack. the raptors just had no answer for his spark off the bench while our point guards had trouble just holding on to the ball while he was on the floor. i was praying and hoping for babcock to find a way to acquire another first rounder to get jack in the early twenties and it's great to see that he's meeting my expectations (or maybe i'm jealous :shy: ).


----------

